# Best / Most Telling Bicycle Photos of All time!



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 9, 2014)

So I've seen and saved and lost so many fantastic pictures from this forum over the years, I would love to see what you all out there think are the most telling or finest composed or just great bicycle photographs. Catalog images, private photos, archival photos, cabinet photos, whatever. 

I'm looking primarily at bicycle design & evolution but in my experience the folks on here at large have good taste and a good eye so lets see what you've got! 

I'll include one of my favorites probably harvested from the Cabe, a two-man racing tandem that has very similar perforated cranksets as my TOC courting tandem.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 9, 2014)

very nice, and thank goodness it's not a post-mortem pic....


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 9, 2014)

bricycle said:


> very nice, and thank goodness it's not a post-mortem pic....




HaHaHa!!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## bricycle (Sep 9, 2014)

Very nice Scott, that sure captures the period nicely!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 9, 2014)

A few favorites


----------



## carlitos60 (Sep 9, 2014)

*Man....I Love It!*

Man....I Love Those Front Bars!
They are Sweeet!!! *What are They???*


----------



## mike j (Sep 9, 2014)

I like Patric's version better, but here it goes.


----------



## mre straightbar (Sep 9, 2014)

*need........elgin.........parts*



mike j said:


> I like Patric's version better, but here it goes.



In pic..............
Just sayin


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 9, 2014)

Lots of green and tall grass, a good one for summer:


----------



## RJWess (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 9, 2014)

an Iconic photo of Walter Branch back in the day!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 10, 2014)

mike j said:


> I like Patric's version better, but here it goes.




*mike j ... thank you for those kind words .. but i'm still diggin'
your 'foto-capture'.*


...........  patric













=================================
=================================


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## bricycle (Sep 10, 2014)

love post 14!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## rollfaster (Sep 10, 2014)

*Seen this pic before...*



37fleetwood said:


> an Iconic photo of Walter Branch back in the day!




That's so damn cool. Had no idea that was Walter.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 10, 2014)

*Super great pics!*



markivpedalpusher said:


>




These are my favorites. Thanks so much. Rob.


----------



## kingsilver (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## stoney (Sep 10, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> These are my favorites. Thanks so much. Rob.




Damn lucky kids.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 10, 2014)

*Isn't that the truth*



stoney said:


> Damn lucky kids.




They had no idea how lucky they were to own such killer bikes.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## bricycle (Sep 10, 2014)

markivpedalpusher said:


>




...no chance getting your bike scuffed up there.....  big School!!! in bkgrd.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 10, 2014)

*It this heaven?*



markivpedalpusher said:


>




So many jems In one place at the same time. Very cool.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 11, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


>




That is one of the coolest bicycle related photos I've ever seen! I'm not too big on tandems but I would love to have that little bike. Thanks for posting Scott. V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Sep 11, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


>




awesome pic Scott!


----------



## reginald (Sep 11, 2014)

*What the hell happened?*



markivpedalpusher said:


>




Just imagine if americans lived this way.  Goodbye obesity, diabetes, high fuel prices, middle east involvement, etc.   Most schools today have parking for maybe 10 bicycles.  Those are great pictures!


----------



## stoney (Sep 11, 2014)

reginald said:


> Just imagine if americans lived this way.  Goodbye obesity, diabetes, high fuel prices, middle east involvement, etc.   Most schools today have parking for maybe 10 bicycles.  Those are great pictures!




I need a nice rear stainless rain gutter for my '34 B10e and I can't find one. They are all over the place in this picture.


----------



## jacdan98 (Sep 11, 2014)

I want those tires!!


----------



## bricycle (Sep 11, 2014)

screw da tires, I want the dog.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 11, 2014)

the first Rat Rod?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 11, 2014)

He really doesn't look too happy about it. ...


----------



## bricycle (Sep 11, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> He really doesn't look too happy about it. ...




...*wood* you?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 11, 2014)

I'd think my dad hates me .... has the same expression as Ralph on xmas story...remember the bunny suit...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 11, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I'd think my dad hates me .... has the same expression as Ralph on xmas story...remember the bunny suit...




he does have that "I dare you to say anything!' look to him doesn't he?


----------



## bricycle (Sep 11, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> the first Rat Rod?




...hmmm, made better than alot of chinsy imports...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 11, 2014)

bricycle said:


> ...hmmm, made better than alot of chinsy imports...




prototype Aerocycle?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## bricycle (Sep 11, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


>




is that an invisible front basket?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 11, 2014)

This is the kid who took your great granddad’s lunch money, and gave your great grandma her first kiss!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 11, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


>



Where is the two speed shifter at?.. looks like it has the cable?!


----------



## bricycle (Sep 11, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Where is the two speed shifter at?.. looks like it has the cable?!




...lotta kids put it right under the saddle....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 11, 2014)

bricycle said:


> ...lotta kids put it right under the saddle....



Hmm that's cool


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 11, 2014)

you can see the pulley just in front of the seat tube on the top bar. where the shifter is who knows.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm noticing a bunch of these kids in uniform on their messenger bikes. apparently having a job as a kid meant more to a kid back then.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 11, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


>



Where do you think this was taken?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 11, 2014)

am I boring anyone yet?


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Sep 11, 2014)

*The Working Child*



37fleetwood said:


> am I boring anyone yet?




Lewis W. Hines

http://www.historyplace.com/unitedstates/childlabor/


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Sep 11, 2014)

*John D. Rockefeller on his Chainless*

JDR seemed to have a fondness for the chainless:


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 11, 2014)

Wheeled Relics said:


> JDR seemed to have a fondness for the chainless:




I think that's the same bike as the photo above.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 11, 2014)

*Great pics!*

Great pics!
Thanks


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 11, 2014)

*Awesome pic!*



jacdan98 said:


> View attachment 168433  I want those tires!!




Cool bike and a great dog.


----------



## decotriumph (Sep 11, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> am I boring anyone yet?




No. These are great pictures. Thanks for posting them. I have my desktop images for the foreseeable future!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## decotriumph (Sep 11, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


>




I had a Murray tractor just like that one on the shelf on the left when I was a kid. My brother and I wore it out.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 11, 2014)

an old photo of Patric and I back in our racing days. it was said we could be twins, though I think Patric was the more handsome...


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 11, 2014)

Here's a few the blue bird is the orig owner of mine.


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 11, 2014)

This was shared on our FB page courtesy of Wheeled Relics, must have been quite the sensation back then!

Washington, DC circa 1918

Darcie


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 11, 2014)

Have the originals of these 2 pics, Art's Welding & Cycle Shop in Chicago, 1936-37?
Welding and a bicycle shop...good to have when you're renting bicycles!

Art's just closed a few years ago!

Darcie


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## bricycle (Sep 12, 2014)

MAN... that is a great pic!!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 12, 2014)

Don't try this these days!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 12, 2014)

*Hot Damn*

Amazing pictures! 

Is that Eddie Munster in the last one?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 12, 2014)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Is that Eddie Munster in the last one?




you're kidding, right?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 12, 2014)

ok, this one goes with the other Eikes Bicycles photos:





the other ones I posted before:


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 12, 2014)

...and, yes, that's Elvis.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 12, 2014)

Grandma was a Rock Star!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 12, 2014)

Did somebody say Tweed ride?


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 12, 2014)

*All great pics Scott!*

They seem to get better and better. Keep em coming. Rob.


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 12, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> Grandma was a Rock Star!




And Junior, well...he was just, a little creepy.


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 12, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> They seem to get better and better. Keep em coming. Rob.




I have to agree - these pics are all just so cool - thanks.


----------



## stoney (Sep 12, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


>




Now there is a guaranteed trip to the dentist.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 12, 2014)

3 things about this one
1. Clark Gable
2. Shelby bike
3. Flat tire!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 12, 2014)

Ingo Bike and beer, what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 12, 2014)

Ben Bowden


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 12, 2014)

all that's missing for this to succeed is beer.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 12, 2014)

*More great pics!*

More great pics!
Keep em coming!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 13, 2014)

Hey! There goes Eddy Merckx!

 The best there ever was.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## rollfaster (Sep 13, 2014)

*Just goes to show...*



37fleetwood said:


>




Flipping bars is nothing new. Very cool.


----------



## stoney (Sep 14, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


>




I like this picture. A cool bike and dog. How much better can life get for a 12 year old kid. I can remember being a kid on my '65 Copper Stingray with my golden retriever "Sandy" always being with me in the neighborhoods.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 14, 2014)

Rare Schwinn Cardboardocycle


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 14, 2014)

and now a word from our sponsor...

[video=youtube;AYAzvkPxomg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYAzvkPxomg[/video]


----------



## Wcben (Sep 14, 2014)

One of my favorites, Major Edward A. Weed who at 68 years of age rode his Racycle Pacemaker from New York to California in 1908 when cross-country roads really didn't exist!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 15, 2014)

a couple of people have asked me where I'm getting all of these photos, and the truth is I have a folder full of them on my computer. but they originally have come from all over the internet. everytime I come across a photo I like, I save it to this folder. it's nice because until now I haven't gone back and looked through them.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## jacdan98 (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## decotriumph (Sep 15, 2014)

*Aerocycle*



37fleetwood said:


>




The kid with the Aerocycle always was and always will be top dog, right Shawn?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 15, 2014)

The kid on the right looks like he has "hey... you thinking what I'm thinking" eyes to his bud across the way...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 15, 2014)

decotriumph said:


> The kid with the Aerocycle always was and always will be top dog, right Shawn?




in 1935 maybe, but in 1936, it would have been the kid with the Safety Streamline!


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 15, 2014)

*Century Road Club : 1913*




May 3, 1913. "Fred J. Scherer & Walter Wiley at the start of New York to San Francisco race.
Bain News Service glass negative.  (Shorpy Archive)


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## bricycle (Sep 15, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


>




I don't care if this is worth $5000.00 it's but ugly.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 15, 2014)

another couple from Eike's










37fleetwood said:


> ok, this one goes with the other Eikes Bicycles photos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 15, 2014)

*babes and bicycles  ~ 1910*


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 15, 2014)

decotriumph said:


> The kid with the Aerocycle always was and always will be top dog, right Shawn?




When I first saw that pic I thought "what is that kid doing with my bike?" Maybe its the other way around though! V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## 2jakes (Sep 15, 2014)

*Schwinn Lover*




Mr Lincoln with his bike...honest !


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 15, 2014)

*A Kodak Moment !*







...in living color !


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 15, 2014)

Telegram for 2jakes:
Fakes not convincing stop
please sharpen photoshop skills stop
STOP! stop


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 15, 2014)

Suggest you get your head out of the punch bowl pilgrim & send your "telegrams "
to the Shorpy  Historical Archives.
I 'm sure they would appreciate your vast knowledge of how to photoshop correctly ! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 15, 2014)

Don't be so serious!







2jakes said:


> Suggest you get your head out of the punch bowl pilgrim & send your "telegrams "
> to the Shorpy  Historical Archives.
> I 'm sure they would appreciate your vast knowledge of how to photoshop correctly ! Lol
> 
> ...


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 15, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> Don't be so serious!






*That is one excellent job of breeding! *


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 15, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> Don't be so serious!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 16, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


>




 Some pictures are so righteous,  they deserve to get posted numerous times.
 Schwinn baby!


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 16, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


>



Great pics Scott! This one encapsulates the origins of BMX!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## 41rollfast (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't know this young man looks so upset, maybe he wanted the Bluebird and got a Robin instead. 



k


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 17, 2014)

*Sooo mannny great pics!*

Hey scott,
sooo mannny great pics!
You could publish a book!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 17, 2014)

41rollfast said:


> I don't know this young man looks so upset, maybe he wanted the Bluebird and got a Robin instead. View attachment 169291View attachment 169292k




maybe the guy behind him got a bit too close.....


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 17, 2014)

WES PINCHOT said:


> Hey scott,
> sooo mannny great pics!
> You could publish a book!
> Thanks for sharing.




Great idea !
I'm sure the owners would love to see their photos
published in your book Scott !
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## bricycle (Sep 17, 2014)

jeffw-13 said:


> View attachment 169328




Kool!!!


----------



## charnleybob (Sep 17, 2014)

In all honesty, this hobby needs a new "Evolution" book.
Think of all the bikes that have been found since the last one came out!


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 17, 2014)

charnleybob said:


> In all honesty, this hobby needs a new "Evolution" book.
> Think of all the bikes that have been found since the last one came out!




*Yes, yes and yes ! Really great idea ! *


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## bricycle (Sep 17, 2014)

Gas Station, 1960-61?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 17, 2014)

charnleybob said:


> In all honesty, this hobby needs a new "Evolution" book.
> Think of all the bikes that have been found since the last one came out!



Yes ...but this time keep out the hideously inaccurately restored ones!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 17, 2014)

It's cool to see how proud these little guys are of their bikes... The rubber collection one is my favorite I think


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 17, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> It's cool to see how proud these little guys are of their bikes... The rubber collection one is my favorite I think




a thread like this gives you a chance to meet the original owner of your bike. sometimes they're happy Christmas or Birthday pix, and sometimes they're photos of a hard working messenger boy who doesn't really look like there's much fun in his day. some are clearly affluent, while others are from the dust-bowl days of the mid west. some city kids some country boys and girls. but there they are, our bikes in there original context.
this is another reason I like the idea of the "as found" bike, it pays tribute to the All American Boy, a smart inventive and all around industrious creature all but lost to us in these days of X-Box and Playstation.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 17, 2014)

compare this with the next photo. it's amazing how much changed in such a short time!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## carlitos60 (Sep 17, 2014)

*My Vote is for!!!!*

If It's for Real????
This is My Favorite Pic!!!!!   It Captures My Own Childhood Days!!!

I May Just Change My Avatar for It!!!!


----------



## willswares1220 (Sep 17, 2014)

That poor kid in the suit didn't get that super deluxe bicycle with all those bells & whistles he always wanted!!!! He only ended up with a basic model!!!!
How is he ever going to face his buddies!!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 17, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


>




Hey, that's a '64 Fairlane 500 in the garage


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 17, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Hey, that's a '64 Fairlane 500 in the garage



Duh...that's where fords sit....In the garage


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 17, 2014)

Or under a tarp out back....


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm digging these old photos. Thanks Scott!


*F      Flipped
O      Over
R      Reservation
D      Decoration *                        In Arizona and New Mexico.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 17, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> I'm digging these old photos. Thanks Scott!
> 
> 
> *F      Flipped
> ...



That's a good one!....don't forget Oregon and Washington!


----------



## Handyman (Sep 17, 2014)

*This Is One Awesome Thread!*

I think there may be something seriously wrong with me……………........…….I actually checked out this thread first before I went to the “Babes and Bicycles” thread.  I have to admit, I’m a little worried!  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 18, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


>




Ouch!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 18, 2014)

ok ladies, Paul has a new Huffman and is ready to give rides!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## RJWess (Sep 18, 2014)

Someone posted this awhile back of their grandfather on a Colson.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 20, 2014)

ok, this is an old photo but that bike looks ancient even back then!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 20, 2014)

a Hillman? Really Dad?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 20, 2014)

look at the old quonset hut!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 20, 2014)

oh yeah, the football makes that much safer!


----------



## slick (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 20, 2014)

hard to imagine in these days getting the family together for a photo of Dad's new bike.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Kelpie3 (Sep 22, 2014)

Photo of a motorized bicycle my Grandpa made during WWII.  He made many of these and sold them during the war.


----------



## Kelpie3 (Sep 22, 2014)

Another motorized bicycle he made.  Welded up extra supports on this frame.  The guy on the bike is my great Uncle who was a Marine Raider on Guadacanal.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 22, 2014)

*This bike is cool...*



37fleetwood said:


>




But his little dog is even cooler!


----------



## sam (Sep 22, 2014)

tandem ownership...you never know which sister to take out!
1936 Ernie Russ Tandem-The Howl sisters with Reg Buttler--London 1947


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 24, 2014)

Ha! he spelled Hair Piece wrong!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 24, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


>




another from this family:


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## cyclepilot (Sep 27, 2014)

zowee


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 13, 2014)

....


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 13, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


>




the fork is bent already...


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 13, 2014)

*Del Monte Hotel Beach Resort*





Men are members of the Sacramento Bicycle Club ~ Photo taken @ Pacific Grove, California ~ August 12, 1888.


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 13, 2014)

Glass negative by Adam Maclay ~ 1910


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 13, 2014)

*Boy on Bicycle ~ 1921*

Glass negative; 4x5 ~ Lib. of Congress. (gift; Herbert A. French; 1947)


----------



## Wcben (Dec 13, 2014)

How about this one, she's credited with being the first to "cycle to the south pole"..... Love that trike!


----------



## SchwinnChester (Dec 14, 2014)

My new screen saver, thanks.


----------



## SchwinnChester (Dec 14, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Duh...that's where fords sit....In the garage




They once said that about Huffy & Murray...haha


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 14, 2014)

dougfisk said:


> the fork is bent already...




well, it is a Shelby, they're known for this...or so I've been told


----------



## 39zep (Dec 14, 2014)

*Whizzer Salesman, Circa 1946*

Whizzer Salesman Claude Wynegar getting lost in the back roads of Missouri, fall of 1946. Fortunately the road lead to a small ferry, which got him to the next town.


----------



## barracuda (Dec 14, 2014)

Graeme Obree riding his homemade bike, "Old Faithful" 1995.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## petritl (Dec 14, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


>



Dick Van Dyke show? The boy looks like Robbie ROSEBUD Petrie


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 14, 2014)

petritl said:


> Dick Van Dyke show? The boy looks like Robbie ROSEBUD Petrie




I believe that's Little Ricky from I Love Lucy.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## 2jakes (Dec 14, 2014)

*Postal Messengers*

_​June 1911~ Norfolk,Va._




"A typical group of Postal Messengers. Smallest on left end, Wilmore Johnson, been with company one year. Works days only. The Postal
boys are not nearly so young, in Norfolk and also in other Virginia cities, as are the Western Union boys."

Hine, Lewis Wickes,   
Photographer


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 15, 2014)

Washington, D.C., circa 1937. Exterior of the Happy News Cafe (described in a 1933 news item as "the new dietitian restaurant for the unemployed") at 1727 Seventh Street N.W. Harris & Ewing Collection glass negative


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 15, 2014)

Shoeshine stand, Southeastern U.S., 1936


----------



## spoker (Dec 15, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> Ha! he spelled Hair Piece wrong!




rich guys can do that


----------



## Tino (Dec 15, 2014)

Vintage bike shop


----------



## Sped Man (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice photos!


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 18, 2014)

*Ice Cold Drinks !*


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 1, 2016)

This thread doesn't have the "Non Discussion Rule"... Bump James Dean


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 1, 2016)

Pic of me on my first bike in the backyard Huntington Beach.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 1, 2016)

*​Cool cat !*


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## 2jakes (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 1, 2016)

2jakes said:


>




Cool bike, either diamond frame or camel back with tank.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 1, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Pic of me on my first bike in the backyard Huntington Beach.
> Great picture, Mark.
> My mom has a box full of family snap shots. One day I'll have to spend some time looking through them for the pics of us kids with our bikes.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 1, 2016)

Washington, D.C. 1921.  One of the winners of a Washington Times contest. National Photo. Shorpy Collection


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 2, 2016)

dated....


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 2, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> dated....
> View attachment 262741




Luvin' the paint on that '39 Rollfast...I wonder if it was gray & red...


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 2, 2016)

2jakes said:


> Washington, D.C. 1921.  One of the winners of a Washington Times contest. National Photo. Shorpy Collection




A truly great image, could look at it over and over again.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 2, 2016)

Wheeled Relics said:


> Washington, D.C., circa 1937. Exterior of the Happy News Cafe (described in a 1933 news item as "the new dietitian restaurant for the unemployed") at 1727 Seventh Street N.W. Harris & Ewing Collection glass negative
> 
> View attachment 185226



Lovin that killer shelby. Are those aluminum McCauley fenders?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 2, 2016)

interesting:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bernarr_Macfadden


----------



## bicycle larry (Jan 2, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> interesting:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bernarr_Macfadden



love the picture of the old building and bike thanks for putting this on the cabe from bicycle larry


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 2, 2016)

Bing and his boys...


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 5, 2016)

RJWess said:


> Someone posted this awhile back of their grandfather on a Colson.
> 
> View attachment 169456




Thanks for posting, that's my great great grandfather. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 6, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> interesting:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bernarr_Macfadden
> 
> ...


----------



## bricycle (Jan 6, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> A truly great image, could look at it over and over again. View attachment 262747




think the girl is admiring the boy.....


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 9, 2016)

Bump for discussion


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 9, 2016)

Float


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 9, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Bump for discussion
> View attachment 264196




Seeing this picture of Jim Hurd and the Schwinn History Center in Chicago reminded me of times gone by.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 9, 2016)

--------


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 9, 2016)

-----------------


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sox-n-Bix (Jan 10, 2016)

New site: New York Public Library just released 187K new pictures. Searchable site. Prepare to spend time...

I am just getting started, but I'd never seen this pacemaker pic before. 

http://publicdomain.nypl.org/pd-visualization/


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 15, 2016)

Ww2.


----------



## jimbo53 (Jan 15, 2016)

Jane Wyman and Ronald Reagan


----------



## biker (Jan 15, 2016)

Nice


----------



## biker (Jan 15, 2016)

markivpedalpusher said:


>




Bottom photo has in the background Lane Technical High School located at Western & Addison in Chicago. I wonder why the students parked their bikes so far away from the school? They would have to actually cross over Western Ave. At that time it was an all boys school with around 4000 students.


----------



## filmonger (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## JKT (Aug 20, 2016)

here's a photo from about 1935 of kids at a shoe store waiting to see who wins this Rollfast V20 bicycle !!


----------



## ricobike (Aug 22, 2016)

ronbug said:


> Bottom photo has in the background Lane Technical High School located at Western & Addison in Chicago. I wonder why the students parked their bikes so far away from the school? They would have to actually cross over Western Ave. At that time it was an all boys school with around 4000 students.




OK, I realize I might be late to this one.  I did see it when it was originally posted, but my interest was piqued at seeing it again.  I think I may have found the answer to your question.

These bicycles are parked in a lot across Western Ave, it's true.  Looking at the signage on the building I determined this was Harry's Tire Shop at this address.  I was able to locate the address for Harry's Tire Shop on Western Ave at 3423 and/or 3435 using this link:

http://ronaldimiller.com/family_harry_shankman.htm

This link also mentions that it was called "Harry's Bicycle & Tire Shop" at one time.  Now take a look at the picture again.  Look at how these lads are looking at these bikes.  To me, it looks like they are inspecting the bikes, perhaps for purchase.  I don't think this was the bike parking lot for the school, it was the sales floor for Harry's for used bikes.  Just a theory, but it would explain why the bikes were parked across a busy stretch from the school.

The tire shop has been torn down and now appears to be a FedEx store.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 23, 2016)

a few favs of mine; may be posted already....



 

 
James Dean must have been Born Cool.....


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> a few favs of mine; may be posted already....
> View attachment 352880 View attachment 352881
> James Dean must have been Born Cool.....



What kind of bike is that James Dean is on Tripple3?


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 23, 2016)

Cory said:


> What kind of bike is that James Dean is on Tripple3?



She is on a Monark
JD's is either CWC or Snyder based on Darts and Chainring....


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> She is on a Monark
> JD's is either CWC or Snyder based on Darts and Chainring....



Nice, thanks. I knew they were not Schwinn's, lol [emoji106] [emoji1]


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 23, 2016)

Cory said:


> What kind of bike is that James Dean is on Tripple3?



I'm thinking its a Snyder built Hawthorne


----------



## ricobike (Aug 23, 2016)

That moment when you realize you might have missed an important point.  I asked my girlfriend what she thought of the picture and she said "How would they all get their bicycles out of there after school?" .


----------



## mikecuda (Mar 17, 2021)

My Black Beauty I bought off the neighbors garage roof.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Mar 17, 2021)

Grabbed from FB yesterday


----------



## catfish (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 18, 2021)

Looking through this thread, kind of makes me sad, for the ones we’ve lost, either by death or incarceration.
Some fantastic contributions for sure!
I guess some people should be allowed to live forever, and some people are destined to be locked up forever.
Some choices can be made, and some cannot.
It’s too bad, because the innocence in these photo’s speak for themselves.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 18, 2021)

A personal favorite of mine.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## SKPC (Mar 19, 2021)

This is a scan of an interesting pic I found in the family farmhouse attic in Minnesota in the 70's.  1st posted the _Original Photography_ thread somewhere.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 19, 2021)

In the redwoods:


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 17, 2022)

bumptime


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 18, 2022)

Ride em, Cowboy!


----------



## phantom (Oct 18, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1715149
> Ride em, Cowboy!



That looks it could have been me in about 53/54  I never went anywhere without my guns. I still don't.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## tacochris (Oct 19, 2022)

My son about to take the maiden voyage on his first ballooner.  My wife snuck the picture...


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 21, 2022)

...some boys play longer....🥰🤩😎
Stay child-like Marty @cyclingday


----------

